# 721 GPL Linux code



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

The DP721 GPL web site is still in a bit of flux, but it has been up at the following URL for quite a while now :

http://208.45.37.181/

Note that the site is curently hosted on a DP721!

Once they get all the IT infrastructure issues worked out, it will probably move to a sub-page off of the main Echostar.com web site.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That's cool that it's hosted on a 721. I'm glad to see Echostar has decided to obey the GPL. The release of this code makes me feel a lot better about the merger


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Why? What does this have anything to do with the merger? I want TiVos not 721s...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It tells me if DISH is a company I would trust to be the exclusive provider of secular (because of Sky Angel) direct-to-home broadcast satellite television. Any company that will not honor a license agreement, ESPECIALLY any company that ignores the GPL is a company I do not trust to be in this position. I'm glad to see they decided to respect the GPL.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK :shrug:


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I think that is just way cool. I am happy E* is respecting the GPL and in many ways encouraging folks to check out the code. I realize they say recompiling will void a warrenty. Fair enough if they are expected to support it, as long as they are not trying the big hammer to prevent it. And that they are using a 721 to host the site is just bad to the bone!!!!! Shows that folks at E* themselves are doing a bit of, if not hacking, at least streatching the envelope shall we say...marshal


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Since they loaded a web server on their 721 does that mean their machine is now no longer under warrenty? 

I find it really cool that the webserver is running off the 721.

I am hopefull that the folks at Dish Network will come to their senses and let owners use any ISP with their 721.

You guys need to keep writing them demanding Open Access on the 721. I can't do it alone!


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I (we?) are with you on this one Scott. Now if they would just put the software download on 119 I would be a happy camper. (Is that refrain of mine getting old yet?)


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Scott, whats the email addy to voice protest concerning the.
ISP issue?


----------

